# Gerber Ambulance Contract (Torrance, CA)



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 11, 2011)

Note that if your information is 'insider' information you should consider *not* posting it, especially if you can get in trouble for it.  If your information is from attending a Torrance city council meeting or similar, please share.  Do not take any information in this post to be factual.

I'm hearing *rumors* that Gerber Ambulance in Torrance, CA is at risk of losing their contract to provide ambulance transportation for Torrance Fire Department's patients.  

I've also heard *rumor* that a few ambulance companies are being considered to replace Gerber, including Americare and McCormick.

I cannot claim that *any* of this is true, and am a little skeptical because Gerber and TFD have been working together for a while.  I was wondering if anyone could confirm this.  If you can confirm this, do you know who will be taking over the Torrance contract, when they will be taking over, and where I can find more information?

For those of you who are wondering why I'm interested: I am looking for employment in the area and would like to jump on board if a company will be hiring personnel to cover the Torrance contract.

Thanks.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 11, 2011)

The general consensus is that Gerber is a horrible place to work. The same goes for those transporting for Torrance FD. By that I mean Torrance Fire will not let a private company enter until TFD is on-scene and says it is OK, even if the ambulance is there first. I've also heard TFD does not treat their BLS counterparts well either.

So I would recommend staying out that area. Also be aware that the way the market is few prospective EMTs have the luxury of picking where they want to work in SoCal.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 11, 2011)

I've worked for Gerber.  Thanks for the heads up, though. ;P


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes this is true many different companies have submitted bids for torrance, McCormick, Gentle ride, Amaricare, Ambuserve, and maybe a couple more. I dont think the contract expires until the end of this month. But yes they will lose it Torrance fire is sick of Gerber. Lets just put it this way other companies have already started hiring more people in preparation of winning the contract.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 11, 2011)

I totally do not see Ambuswerve getting the contract... McCormick would be who I would imagine would get it, but their website still states "Not Hiring EMTs".  Do you know what "other companies" have started hiring in preparation?  I know that I had an interview moved up by a week to this Thursday.  I was told that if they liked me I'd be starting almost immediately.  Was I correct in taking that to mean something?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 11, 2011)

what company was your interview with?


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 11, 2011)

I need five posts before I'm allowed to send a PM, and this is my fifth... so I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 11, 2011)

EMS in socal is funny, the gossiping that goes around reminds me of High school.

That being said, I've heard for a long time too that TFD was looking to dump Gerber. I heard the same about Santa Monica Fire wanting to dump them as well. Makes sense that McCormick would take their area, they already have most of the surrounding area.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 11, 2011)

ManEatingCheese said:


> I've worked for Gerber.  Thanks for the heads up, though. ;P



And you want to go back?!?!? Haha


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 12, 2011)

Rumor I hear is they were asking for a rediculous amount of mods.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 12, 2011)

terrible one said:


> And you want to go back?!?!? Haha



Well I'm not going back to Gerbil; I'm interested in surrounding companies.  If you're referring to Torrance, then yeah; I ran in that city for a long time so it'd be nice to be back there.  Torrance wasn't bad once the FFs start to recognize you.  I mean, there were a few who were jerks, but the majority of them were reasonable once you knew what you were doing.  One of them called me "brother" once... that was awkward... although TFD had just vented a roof on scene, so maybe he was in a good mood.

Gerbil has a quick turn around for EMTs, so most never learn how to be a good EMT before they quit or are fired.  That might have something to do with why TFD doesn't like the Gerbils.  <_<



Rev.IKON said:


> Rumor I hear is they were asking for a rediculous amount of mods.



Are you referring to the fact that their fleet is composed entirely of mods?
They bought five Crestlines for Torrance about 24 months ago... and I think three more for Santa Monica approximately 13 months ago... but... they're really buying more ambulances?  I don't see Gerbil buying more mods when the Torrance contract is up for bid again.



This thread apparently has derailed and is now about Gerber in general.  Awesome... :glare:


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 12, 2011)

Something about torrence req. 30 plus for the contract.


----------



## No_Reservations (Jul 13, 2011)

*OK, Cheese Eater and other Cancers of our Industry*

Yes Gerber Ambulance has a good turnover of employees. It’s because we do not take any crap from screw-ups who do not take their job seriously. Gerber Ambulance takes our responsibility to the public, and those that we are contracted with, very seriously. Therefore disgruntled ex-employees are a dime a dozen. When it comes to helping save lives and helping those going through the worst times of their life, no excuses are given and no excuses accepted. Rest assured, mistakes and laissez-faire attitudes have no room in our company.

Moreover, the reason for a healthy turnover of employees at Gerber is that we only keep in our employ, serious, professional, and career minded individuals. Our employees are the best trained and most highly sought after by fire departments and hospitals. Furthermore, many are in the process of becoming doctors, nurses, police, etc. Because of this, their tenure unusually is no longer than two years. We are only a stepping stone for those professionals that want to move on to a great paying career.  Again, only the serious need apply…

It is too bad that the rest of the ambulance industry does not hold themselves and their employees to the same high standard. There are way too many crap companies ruining the reputation of our industry and way too many bottom feeders lowering the acceptable standard within the ambulance industry and the much wider healthcare community.

Shame on them and shame on you for spreading rumors that are unfounded, unwarranted, and are obviously the rantings of one that could not hack it with a real company.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 13, 2011)

To be fair, I remember my time at Gerber fondly. I had hoped that I had included enough disclaimers to make it obvious that I am uncertain of the information; my intention was not to convince people that your contract was in danger, but to see if other companies in the area were hiring.  I apologize for the bad press. In retrospect I should not have inquired in public. 
From whoever stated that you were buying more mods, I'm actually starting to think that the rumors of your contract being in danger actually *are[\b] unfounded, and I hope you don't lose the contract because I don't want to see that many EMTs out of work. How about you clear it up for me: will TFD be renewing your contract?
Also, I do not appreciate being called "someone who couldn't hack it."*


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 13, 2011)

Rumor- a story or statement in general circulation without confirmation or certainty as to facts


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 13, 2011)

No_Reservations said:


> It is too bad that the rest of the ambulance industry does not hold themselves and their employees to the same high standard. There are way too many crap companies ruining the reputation of our industry and way too many bottom feeders lowering the acceptable standard within the ambulance industry and the much wider healthcare community.
> 
> Shame on them and shame on you for spreading rumors that are unfounded, unwarranted, and are obviously the rantings of one that could not hack it with a real company.



Mark my words Gerber will lose this contract, Torrance Fire has already come to inspect other companies and are very impressed with how the are much different than Gerber. Every time I run into a current Gerber employee I'm told how much they hate it, they say management treats them like crap, They post all day because the owner refuses to get stations to make his crews comfortable (maybe thats why they have a high turnover cause the grass is greener). Its not just past employees, its current employees, and its Torrance Fire who isn't happy. I worked for gerber for 2 weeks and left because it was full of lies, I was told I would be able to do everything in santa monica(lie) I was told they have a great relationship with Fire(lie) code 2 responses, staging for fire, it was the epitome of what a gurney pusher is. Go to any other company with a county contract who takes care of its employees and you'll see its a whole other world, fire actually treats you like one of them (because they see you every shift due to working 24's). You actually get some hands on experience. As far as not "hacking it with a real company" If you mean running IFTs all day? then ya. If you mean having to post for 12hrs a day cause the owner dosnt give a ****? then ya, guess I couldnt "hack it with a real company".

Just one mans opinion.


----------



## No_Reservations (Jul 14, 2011)

*Wow Mike, just wow...*

Thank you for teaching us so much about the ambulance industry and Gerber. Maybe if I had been there for a whole two weeks I would be as knowlegable as yourself. You are only proving my point. You may expound if you wish :rofl:


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 14, 2011)

No_Reservations said:


> Thank you for teaching us so much about the ambulance industry and Gerber. Maybe if I had been there for a whole two weeks I would be as knowlegable as yourself. You are only proving my point. You may expound if you wish :rofl:



So, not that I've ever worked for Gerber, but who are you to them? Owner, manager, EMT, Medic, what? What makes you an authority on Gerber any more than these guys?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok well I'll be here telling you I told you so. Then instead of :rofl: it will be more like :sad:.  Obviously you only came on here to defend gerber seeing how you have 2 post... only in this thread. Yes I am very knowledgeable in LA County EMS. How am I proving your point? You said that we are telling rumors.. This is not the case it is common knowledge that Gerbers contract is up for bids and torrance wants them out. It is also common knowledge that a lot of gerber employees (past/present) dont like working for them try this, dress in plain clothes and approach a gerber employee (they are easy to find look for the baby blue ambulance with the miserable employees inside) an ask how much they enjoy who they work for, Then do the same for another company such as AMR,McCormick,Care really any of the well established companies in LA County. It will be a much different story. Its companies like gerber who give our industry a bad name because of the lies they tell people to come work for them. I'v seen it first hand, so have other on here, so have people who left and now work where I do and say how horrible it was to work there.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 14, 2011)

No_Reservations said:


> Thank you for teaching us so much about the ambulance industry and Gerber. Maybe if I had been there for a whole two weeks I would be as knowlegable as yourself. You are only proving my point. You may expound if you wish :rofl:



I asked you a question:  Will TFD be renewing your contract, or is it unknown at this time because it's going up for bid?

Additionally, it would be nice to know who you are or what you do at Gerber...


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I have been hearing out in the field McCormick will be taking over the TFD contract.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 15, 2011)

luke_31 said:


> From what I have been hearing out in the field McCormick will be taking over the TFD contract.




yeah I didnt wanna be the one to come out and say it.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 15, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> luke_31 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have been hearing out in the field McCormick will be taking over the TFD contract.
> ...



Thanks, Luke.  McCormick does make sense to me.


----------



## looker (Jul 15, 2011)

ManEatingCheese said:


> I asked you a question:  Will TFD be renewing your contract, or is it unknown at this time because it's going up for bid?
> 
> Additionally, it would be nice to know who you are or what you do at Gerber...



I am going to guess he is either a manager or an owner.


----------



## Vanenix (Jul 15, 2011)

Why do you guys care about who is the best Ambulance company who would get 911 calls contract if your pay check will be the same. It does not make any sense.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

It's about the treatment of the employees as well. Thats part of the argument here. 

And 99% of the time a company with a 911 contract will pay better and wont be shady to the employees. At least what I have noticed when asking about wages in interviews and talking to people working around the industry.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 15, 2011)

Vanenix said:


> Why do you guys care about who is the best Ambulance company who would get 911 calls contract if your pay check will be the same. It does not make any sense.



Generally 5 ambulances are staffed during the day for Torrance and 4 at night.  (Sometimes one or two more.)  That's two EMTs per ambulance, and a SMT shift and a WRF shift.  So you're talking 36 jobs right there.  Not a ton of jobs, but it's still significant...


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 15, 2011)

I can bet that the next ambulance company to get the contract will be on 24hr shifts or be on the torrance fd 48/96 because thats how your emts build up a good reputation, when your always running with the same guys they are more inclined to not treat you like ****. Atleast thats what I hear Torrance wants out of there ambulance contract.


----------



## Vanenix (Jul 16, 2011)

I applied in Gerber Ambulance and they are offering me $9 to be an attendant and $10 for being a driver and they do 911 calls. I declined there offer because the pay is too low, and plus they do a lot of work under pressure. They charged people $500-$1000 per trip and all I get is $10 on that.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 16, 2011)

Vanenix said:


> I applied in Gerber Ambulance and they are offering me $9 to be an attendant and $10 for being a driver and they do 911 calls. I declined there offer because the pay is too low, and plus they do a lot of work under pressure. They charged people $500-$1000 per trip and all I get is $10 on that.




Welcome to being an EMT, if $9-10/hr is too low, you're either in the wrong job or wrong location.

And "work under pressure"? What do you think EMS is? There is no such thing as a controlled environment, pressure can be an everyday occurance.


----------



## looker (Jul 16, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Welcome to being an EMT, if $9-10/hr is too low, you're either in the wrong job or wrong location.
> 
> And "work under pressure"? What do you think EMS is? There is no such thing as a controlled environment, pressure can be an everyday occurance.



He/she probably wants $15-20 or more.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 16, 2011)

looker said:


> He/she probably wants $15-20 or more.



Then he should look at being a paramedic a couple places will pay in that range. But with the attitude the poster showed on here probably wouldn't be a good medic or EMT for that matter.


----------



## looker (Jul 17, 2011)

luke_31 said:


> Then he should look at being a paramedic a couple places will pay in that range. But with the attitude the poster showed on here probably wouldn't be a good medic or EMT for that matter.



That person is not willing to get the experience need to be paid that type of salary. Basically it sounds like the company is making so much money so they should share it with me.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 17, 2011)

looker said:


> That person is not willing to get the experience need to be paid that type of salary. Basically it sounds like the company is making so much money so they should share it with me.



Reminds me when I heard cna cry about how they should be paid what lvn's get paid what lvn's get paid. Then lvn's wanting the rn's salary. Yes share the money since they took the gamble in starting a company, coverig fuel, insurance, people to double check to make sure they are within the law . Blah blah blah.


Disregard off topic.


----------



## CalMedic (Jul 19, 2011)

Well any idea of who is going to get this contract.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 20, 2011)

The City Council keeps pushing the vote back; the contract supposedly isn't up till end of October anyways... it looks like the city is going to stick with Gerber with concessions- like 24hr rigs for TFD and CAD(GASP) or Rigs that are assigned to TFD's CAD... just what I heard...


----------



## Acetone (Jul 21, 2011)

You all think McCormick will start hiring  if they do get this contract?


----------



## Rescue 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gerber has lost the Santa Monica city contract. City council is voting for a 3 year term with Americare starting in August 2011. 

They still have the Torrance contract. It has been extended until September 30 so they can rewrite the contract. Still no official word on who it will be going to. Top runners are still McCormick and Gerber. 

You can look up the contract information up on the cities website under council minutes and agendas.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rescue 2 said:


> Gerber has lost the Santa Monica city contract. City council is voting for a 3 year term with Americare starting in August 2011.
> 
> They still have the Torrance contract. It has been extended until September 30 so they can rewrite the contract. Still no official word on who it will be going to. Top runners are still McCormick and Gerber.
> 
> You can look up the contract information up on the cities website under council minutes and agendas.



Dont know where your getting your facts.  

http://www01.smgov.net/cityclerk/council/agendas/2011/20110614/s2011061403-W.htm


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 24, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Dont know where your getting your facts.
> 
> http://www01.smgov.net/cityclerk/council/agendas/2011/20110614/s2011061403-W.htm



Probably from right here:
http://www01.smgov.net/cityclerk/council/agendas/2011/20110726/a20110726.htm

The link you posted is from June and is a staff recommendation.  The newest link is the agenda for Tuesday's meeting.


----------



## Acetone (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder if they're still hiring.  I sent an app in not too long ago.  Although, seems like not too many people have good things to say about Gerber.  It's too bad about the Santa Monica contract.


----------



## Acetone (Jul 29, 2011)

Also, I've read on this forum that Gerber does IFT as well as 911.  Anyone know the ratio of 911:IFT in the Torrance area?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 29, 2011)

its about 60/40 IFT/911.... soon to be 100% after they lose the contract.


----------



## EMTSic (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I heard that Gerber is endanger of losing both their contracts in the next year, maybe even by December. 

However, you guys are forgetting to mention one big ambulance company that from what I hear has a really good shot at picking it up.


----------



## Acetone (Jul 29, 2011)

emtsic said:


> yeah, i heard that gerber is endanger of losing both their contracts in the next year, maybe even by december.
> 
> However, you guys are forgetting to mention one big ambulance company that from what i hear has a really good shot at picking it up.



amr?


----------



## EMTSic (Jul 29, 2011)

Acetone said:


> amr?



Nope a little more south.


----------



## Acetone (Jul 29, 2011)

EMTSic said:


> Nope a little more south.



Ah, I think I know which one you're talking about.  

This is all a shame really.  I was kind of hoping to work for Gerber, thinking it would be more fun than an IFT company.  May be a blessing in disguise though, seeing as how Torrance is like 1.5 hours from my home during peak hour traffic.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 29, 2011)

McCormick will get it for sure.


----------



## SQ51rocks (Jul 31, 2011)

*Gerber Loses SM*

Gerber loses Santa Monica, AmeriCare will start soon...............
check out a newspaper called the Santa Monica Patch, "Emergency-Ambulance Services Changing Hands in Santa Monica"..............


----------



## JayConde (Aug 1, 2011)

SQ51rocks said:


> Gerber loses Santa Monica, AmeriCare will start soon...............
> check out a newspaper called the Santa Monica Patch, "Emergency-Ambulance Services Changing Hands in Santa Monica"..............



do you know when AmeriCare will begin in santa monica


----------



## Acetone (Aug 1, 2011)

JayConde said:


> do you know when AmeriCare will begin in santa monica



I think it's pretty soon.  August or September.


----------



## jon51 (Aug 1, 2011)

They start today, August 1st.


----------



## JayConde (Aug 1, 2011)

jon51 said:


> They start today, August 1st.



gerber was still there today


----------



## Acetone (Aug 2, 2011)

JayConde said:


> gerber was still there today



Yeah actually I just saw them too. Maybe it's a slow transition.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Sep 11, 2011)

*which company took over gerber's 911 contract in torrance, ca?*

what the title says.. i heard americare got the santa monica one, who's got torrance?


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 11, 2011)

Americare already started transporting for SMFD... however they still have the contract with Santa Monica Hospital for interfacility transports- thats probably why you still see them around.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Sep 14, 2011)

gerber still running 911 in torrance, just saw them today..


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Its official- they lost Torrance. One word- "Karma"


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 23, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> Its official- they lost Torrance. One word- "Karma"



who got torrence?


----------



## JayConde (Sep 23, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> Its official- they lost Torrance. One word- "Karma"



wow really ?


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 23, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> who got torrence?



Westmed aka. Mccormick


----------



## So Cal EMT (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone been getting interviews with Mccormick?  Have they started hiring yet?  Are they actually rolling in Torrance yet?


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 24, 2011)

better get on this hiring boom MC is gunna staff 5 24hr units for torrance. with 3 shifts per unit... you can do the math, plus we have a lot of people leaving.. today is actually my last day. We arnt in Torrance yet but yes the hiring has started a class just started their FTO training. McCormick does things right it will be the torrance 48/96 schedule, and they have all brand new rigs sitting ready to go for torrance.

please refer back to my older posts but i gotta say it... Told ya so.


----------



## JayConde (Sep 24, 2011)

i put in my app a month ago i hope Mccormick calls me ^_^


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like the EMS god(s) spared Gerber Amb from its doomed fate... The Torrance City Council went against the Fire Department's recommendation and renewed the contract with Gerber instead of signing with Mccormick. 

At least it will push Gerber into the 21st century with CAD (yeah they didn't have one) and hopefully better working situtation for the EMTs...

We can only hope...


----------



## terrible one (Sep 28, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> Looks like the EMS god(s) spared Gerber Amb from its doomed fate... The Torrance City Council went against the Fire Department's recommendation and renewed the contract with Gerber instead of signing with Mccormick.
> 
> At least it will push Gerber into the 21st century with CAD (yeah they didn't have one) and hopefully better working situtation for the EMTs...
> 
> We can only hope...



Doubtful


----------



## rebelene_black (Sep 29, 2011)

*Job...*

Good to know...just sent in app to Gerber !!


----------



## the.devil.himself (Oct 2, 2011)

wait so mccormick isn't hiring anymore since they didn't get the contract?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 2, 2011)

the.devil.himself said:


> wait so mccormick isn't hiring anymore since they didn't get the contract?



If you're trying to find somebody hiring, do the footwork and give them a call. Most people, including myself will not announce that info freely to the world until we've secured a posistion ourselves.


----------



## mint_condition (Oct 4, 2011)

ive heard that gerber has lost their santa monica fd contract already


----------



## LAKings (Nov 18, 2014)

bump


----------

